# Poll: What do you ride?



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I personally ride an old 96 XCR 600... but I love it!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Chip,

I have 2 sleds a 97' MXZ 440 and a 98' MXZ 670.

I took a look at the current resultsof your poll. Very interesting.................... I am suprised there are not more CAT riders....

-Goosewa


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i have a polaris 97 xcr 600


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

ski doo


----------



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

ski-doo...... what else is there?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Have (2) 2001 Yamaha Phazer's, got these as a package deal two years ago.

They're not as fast as a ZL/ZR but for a fan-cooled I think they're great trailsleds for the $$$$$ and better machines for the "begginer & kids".

I've had 3 others (87, 91, 95) all with the "TSS" suspension and all were always reliable. But wouldn't you know it just like every thing else, about the time they make a good sled even better (SX Chassis) they quit making them!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Burksee,

I could not agree with you more. Those Phazers are alot of sled for the money. Yamaha would be my next choice if I decide not to buy another Ski-Doo. (I really like that new RX-1!!!)

The only thing I did not like about the TSS Suspension is that a 2x4 gives the same ride quality.

-Goosewa


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Ahhh.... an RX1.......... Will have wait on something like that, if I bought one of those now I'd be the last one to ride it! Those kind of sleds will have to wait til the kids grow up have left the nest or at least start buying there own!

I like the Phazer as its fast, but no to fast. It handles well in most all conditions. And even the "begginers" have a problem trying to foul a plug! I find my buddies with the same size or bigger "liquids" going thru more gas and plugs.

TSS is like a 2X4? I know it got dated as "other" manufacures came out with alternatives but hey it sure beats leaf springs!

Did ride my buddies new F7 this yeat, wow! And when I saw the price on it, I'll say it again - WOW! But hey, an RX1 aint cheap either!

I'm guess'n the "old" Phazer's are just fine for another year or two!

Might pick up an older ZR next year to do a little lake "riden"?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

how can you go skidooin on anything else.

97 grand touring 583... electric start and reverse. the only way to go!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> how can you go skidooin on anything else.


On my MXZ 670 or MXZ 440.!!!!! If the day ever comes that I don't buy a Ski-Doo my next choice would be a Yamaha.

-Don


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

73 Lynx and 77 Cheetah - old but cheap!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

2000 formula 600 deluxe and 96' ski-doo touring E 380


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

1985 Yamaha SRV 540


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

1968 Johnson SkiHorse I painted it Blue and re did the seat.
It's like riding a Harley hard tail compared to the new machines.
It's LOUD and PROUD with a top end of 45mph once the bogies
get spinnin. Not too fast but it'll pull a shanty with no problem.

Jigster


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

To be the best you have to ride the best ARTIC CAT is were it's at


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

dont you guys watch the commercials....

POLARIS. THE WAY OUT!!

94 Indy 488cc


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> To be the best you have to ride the best ARTIC CAT is were it's at


That is a matter of opinion.

-Goosewa


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

skidoo pioneered the sport and is still leading the way, breakin the trail, and passing all others on the way!

it seems in the 5000 plus miles i have skidoo'd, i have towed more cats and yamajunks than anything.

ride hard, but be safe!


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

hey goosewa first you need to learn how to spell arctic cat then you can talk. *********POLARIS***********
go polarbear i like it yamajuck very good


----------



## familyman (Feb 6, 2002)

I got a 94 storm 800 triple and the wife a 93 440 Indy


----------

